# Why is Genji so popular?



## mapleshine (Sep 15, 2013)

Just wondering. I had him as a starter and didn't know he was so popular, so I let him go.


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 15, 2013)

I received Genji from a friend. The reason why I like him so much is because he looks like a tamagotchi.


----------



## Miss Renee (Sep 15, 2013)

The same question could be asked about any villager.


----------



## Hirisa (Sep 15, 2013)

mapleshine said:


> Just wondering. I had him as a starter and didn't know he was so popular, so I let him go.


I don't understand this. Are you saying that you would have kept him if you had known he was popular? Why would his popularity play a role in deciding to keep him?


----------



## Silversea (Sep 15, 2013)

Is he? I don't like him that much. Better question would be why Marshal is so popular.


----------



## radical6 (Sep 15, 2013)

Hirisa said:


> I don't understand this. Are you saying that you would have kept him if you had known he was popular? Why would his popularity play a role in deciding to keep him?



my friend thinks like this. he saw a cool villager in his camp site and said that he liked him, but wouldnt keep him since he wasnt popular. he wants a town of popular villagers

anyway i dont know why really. genji is alright i guess but i guess his cool design is why people like him.


----------



## Chu (Sep 15, 2013)

Gengi is such a cute bunny! 

I think it's because there is so few "cute" jocks and a lot of people like to get at least one of each personality type.


----------



## Miss Renee (Sep 15, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Is he? I don't like him that much. Better question would be why Marshal is so popular.



Amen to that! He has no nose...


----------



## brooklyn9 (Sep 15, 2013)

I got both of them, Genji as a starter, and Marshal who moved in a few days later. I like Marshal, but I don't know what the hype is about. Maybe his sloppy furniture? I was pretty dumb and I switched out all of his furniture because I didn't know it was so popular
I wouldn't let Genji move out until I find a jock I like better.
Oh yeah, your question
I don't think he's overly popular.. haven't heard much about him. I still like him though


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 15, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> I received Genji from a friend. The reason why I like him so much is because he looks like a tamagotchi.


I freaking love Tamagotchi.


----------



## ForgottenT (Sep 15, 2013)

Hirisa said:


> I don't understand this. Are you saying that you would have kept him if you had known he was popular? Why would his popularity play a role in deciding to keep him?



This.
I don?t understand why people care so much about popularity, why not just chose what you like instead of what others like?


----------



## Miss Renee (Sep 15, 2013)

ForgottenT said:


> This.
> I don?t understand why people care so much about popularity, why not just chose what you like instead of what others like?



Maybe they just want them to brag about. Some people are really low.


----------



## mapleshine (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh! I didn't want to come off as the type of person who only likes villagers based on popularity. I would have given him away to someone who wanted him if I knew he was such a popular villager. I should have reworded the question so I wouldn't have been judged.


----------



## Kiwi (Sep 16, 2013)

Just when I read this I notice Genji's at my campsite today...


----------



## Dembonez19 (Sep 16, 2013)

Genji just looks so "together". That's why I like him. He doesn't give the hardcore jock vibe, and I don't think he's cute either. He's just really cool and different.

As for Marshal, I liked him when I first saw his little pouty face. I could care less that he's popular. I just think he's adorable.


----------



## May (Sep 16, 2013)

I think he is part of a set of Japanese themed villagers which are Genji, Kabuki, Pekoe, Annalisa, Greta and maybe Zucker.


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 16, 2013)

May said:


> I think he is part of a set of Japanese themed villagers which are Genji, Kabuki, Pekoe, Annalisa, Greta and maybe Zucker.


Pekoe is China-themed. c:


----------



## incantatem (Sep 16, 2013)

He is? I got him as starter too and I keep him because I like him.
But he's really one nice rabbit.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Sep 16, 2013)

He's very unique looking. At first I was like "wut" after I first saw him, but he's grown on me because of his one of a kind appearance.


----------



## clovetic (Sep 16, 2013)

Reizo-Trepe said:


> I freaking love Tamagotchi.



I have a new found respect for genji


----------



## mallywa (Sep 16, 2013)

I have Genji and the first time one of my friends visited my town she went into his house and said, "LOL Genji is ridiculous-looking." My feelings almost got a little hurt even though I thought the same thing as her when I first saw him, ha ha. He's a cutie, I much prefer him over most jock-types.


----------



## fl0ra (Sep 16, 2013)

it's called personal preference! c:
in terms of looks, beauty lies in the eyes of the beholder.


----------



## hijessicarose (Sep 16, 2013)

He's one of the super cute jocks.
I love his house, his look, and his whole persona. xD


----------



## broadwaythecat (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't know! Maybe he has insane rapist fangirls?


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 16, 2013)

Looky, please watch what you say! Check out the rules to see what kinds of posts are not welcome on the Bell Tree.


----------



## Joy (Sep 16, 2013)

Reizo-Trepe said:


> I freaking love Tamagotchi.



Ahhh my childhood <3


----------



## mapleshine (Sep 17, 2013)

Lol, ikr? Never thought about Genji looking like a Tamagotchi


----------



## little-l0vers (Sep 17, 2013)

I've never really liked my jock villagers except for Genji. Even if they looked cute to me, they were pretty annoying. I think it's because his catchphrase is "otaku" is why I like him so much ^^


----------



## PinkWater (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm still trying to figure out what makes Marshal so special.


----------



## Farobi (Sep 17, 2013)

PinkWater said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what makes Marshal so special.



His popularity doubles it.


----------



## Kiwi (Sep 17, 2013)

So... Genji moved in today.


Best. spot. ever.

Right in between the town hall and the plaza. I didn't even know it was possible for a villager to move there 
But his house exterior looks pretty good, and I'm finally not all alone anymore in that part of my town xD (my mayor's house is south of Genji's!)

Another bonus point for Genji. He rocks!


----------



## MrBox (Sep 17, 2013)

HAhahhaa
because Genji is awesome B')
UHHHhh I don't know! I just like him because he looks cute.


----------



## NovaAssault (Oct 15, 2014)

tbh i liked genji because he reminded me of my favorite villagers kabuki so much (and because he looks cool too). I mean, he played KK Folk in his house, wore a misty shirt, was japanese themed, and even had a pouty face on just like kabuki.


----------



## Gummysaur (Oct 15, 2014)

I had him but I let him go bc someone offered 10mil bells for him and I need that $$$


----------



## Mairen (Oct 15, 2014)

this thread was over a year old  why bother reviving it? just make a new one next time, yeah?


----------



## Skyfall (Oct 15, 2014)

I had Genji in City Folk and I though he was pretty cool, I was psyched when he popped up in my ACNL town.  He's just cool looking.


----------



## Tinkalila (Oct 15, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> I received Genji from a friend. The reason why I like him so much is because he looks like a tamagotchi.



ahhh that's the reason i like genji too! he looks like mimitchi to me!


----------



## gumdrop (Oct 15, 2014)

i like his design, mostly his eyes


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 15, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> I received Genji from a friend. The reason why I like him so much is because he looks like a tamagotchi.



I knew he looked kinda familiar...


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 15, 2014)

Jesus, this thread is like a year old.

Well, I like Genji for the design alone.
He just looks so cool, and I never made the connection between a tamagachi character and Genji before.
That's actually kinda nifty, if you asked me.


----------



## Chris (Oct 16, 2014)

Please don't bump old threads.


----------

